# how to fix acrylic overflow box?



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

i have a acrylic overflow box that i leaking at seam. will 2 part epoxy work? or do anyone know where can i buy Weld-on #40 in scarborough area? thanks for your help


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Adding the new weldon will weaken the joint initially because your heating up the acrylic again, so make sure your ready to clamp for 24 hrs until the joint is fully curred.


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks for your advice, do you know where i can buy weld-on?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Plastic World sells them


----------

